# Replacing CV's...



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

I busted the front right outer cv on my Rhino axle this weekend. Gonna replace it with a spare outer CV that I already have. Probably just get a new boot from the dealer but I was wondering If Lucas "red n tacky" grease would be good for CV's or should I stick with the stuff that comes with the boot kits?


----------

